# The Flint Tribune: Adventure #2



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is the Spring edition of the* Flint Tribune*, to be handed to your players at the start of adventure #2, _The Dying Skyseer_.  It reminds them of events in_ Island at the Axis of the World_, and provides them with introductory details for _The Dying Skyseer_, along with a few side-quest ideas for DMs who need that little extra.

There will be an edition of the Flint Tribune to give to your players at the beginning of each adventure from #2 onwards.

It is attached below as a PDF. I have also attached an RTF version for those who would like to edit it.  You might like to add items, change some details, or insert your PCs' names in there somehow.  You can probably do a better job than us!

Please share any edited versions you make so that others might benefit!


----------



## Goldkatana (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you!  Incredibly handy and very cool!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2011)

CHALLENGE:  edit the above file to make an edition suitable to hand out at the beginning of adventure #1.

There's no prize, I'm afraid, but I'll get you mentioned on the credits for adventure #3 as a consultant writer if we adopt yours as the "official" one.

More to the point, it'll be fun, and it'll be useful to your fellow gamers. 

(Advice: I used the default Sepia setting on this site to alter images).


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 28, 2011)

Personally I'd change the entry about The Family, because I don't think reporters would know the names of the leaders of criminal organizations. Perhaps some brief notice about gang-on-gang violence increasing, and the recent murder of a reporter who was investigating an alleged criminal enterprise based out of Crisillyir.


----------



## gideonpepys (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah - love the idea, but that back page is a bit much.  The nice thing about the background colour stories from the adventure is that they can be woven into the 'Tribune' without giving anything away.  I'm going to be including those in a newspaper, but excise all references to Cippiano and Nevard.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, you know what to do!  Edit it and post your own version for others to enjoy!


----------



## gideonpepys (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd love to, but I'm including quotes from my players (those who agreed to be interviewed after the RNS Coaltongue incident) and a couple of articles that refer to things that have happened in our campaign.

I really love the newspaper idea though: it's a great way of dishing out exposition (mixed up with red herrings) without being heavy-handed.

I'm thinking about including an editorial about the Duchess and her rebellion.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2011)

gideonpepys said:


> I'd love to, but I'm including quotes from my players (those who agreed to be interviewed after the RNS Coaltongue incident) and a couple of articles that refer to things that have happened in our campaign.




That's OK!  I'm sure we'd still all love to read it!



> I'm thinking about including an editorial about the Duchess and her rebellion.




And that's a great idea!  I do hope you share it!  

Folks could use snippets from or ideas from each others' newspapers to mix and match their own.  Think of my version as a springboard for the concept and have at it!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's an edition for the start of adventure #1 (_Island at the Axis of the World_).  Again, both PDF and RTF versions so that you can easily edit your own.  My main problem with that was that I'd already used the image of the _RNS Coaltongue_ on edition #2, so I used the schematic instead, but feel free to play with it.

Introduces some of the social issues in Risur, highlights the launch of the _Coaltongue_, plus a little gossip on the King's impending marriage to Lya Jierre, while also serving the same function as the _Coaltongue_ handout included in the adventure.


----------



## ridingsloth (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent, I'll be sending this to my players to whet their appetites for Adventure 2.


----------



## Noodle (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, Morrus!

Here's what I've done with the adventure 1 paper.  I'm going to have Minister Jierre bring a copy to Axis Island to present to them - let them know they got a mention, "but I'm afraid my part is bigger".  I also worked in quotes about my Team 6 from 'Team 7', the NPC constables presented in the beginning of _Skyseer_.  I'm hoping this will start up a friendly rivalry in the office.  Inspector Delft is none too happy that Team 7 blabbed to the paper, though.. 

ETA: I don't know if it will come through looking right if you don't have the font installed that I used.  I grabbed the Essays1743 font, which looks made for broadsheets in the early industrial time period. 
Essays 1743 font by John Stracke - FontSpace


----------



## Marius Delphus (Nov 2, 2011)

That's a sweet mid-18th-century style font.

The look I was shooting for is common about 100 years later—in particular, using a Scotch Roman (see here) for body text. Here's a couple free fonts that fit the bill; none made it to the final design, but they were on my list (and I've included the notes I made).

IM Fell French Canon: IM FELL French Canon, Regular by Igino Marini - Abstract Fonts
— Deteriorated and small cap variants; italic but no bold weight
— Lots of character
— [-]Credit and emailware license[/-] Go here for new versions

Justus: Justus, Roman - Abstract Fonts
— Small cap and OSF variants; bold, italic, but no bold italic 
— Too bland? High x-height

Old Standard TT: Old Standard TT, Regular by Alexey Kryukov - Abstract Fonts
— Small caps in ext set?; bold, italic, but no bold italic
— Very Bodoni-ish [ETA: looking at it again, I probably would say no, it isn't]


----------

